# New member here!



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello! I joined this forum last night. I have three cats, all outside (two of them like being outside and don’t want it come in, and one is because my parents won’t let me keep her inside. I love cats and always have. I hope to get to know everybody on this forum, and thank you for having me!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome!!
That’s really sad your not a loud to have your cats inside what are there names?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! I have three outdoor cats too! My parents won't allow mine inside too, so I understand. You're not the only one. Mine wouldn't want to come in, if they could. Could we see pictures of your other two?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Hi welcome!!
> That’s really sad your not a loud to have your cats inside what are there names?


Their names are Pants, Eden, and Willow.


Kitty827 said:


> Welcome! I have three outdoor cats too! My parents won't allow mine inside too, so I understand. You're not the only one. Mine wouldn't want to come in, if they could. Could we see pictures of your other two?


What a coincidence!!! Thank you 🙏. 
that is pants. He is about one and a half and is a semi-feral. He’s very sweet once he gets to trusting you.
This is Eden.She started off very shy and only coming around to eat, but now she is the sweetest girl who loves getting pet.

and lastly, this is Willow. We think she’s about seven months old. She loves playing and getting held.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are all SO cute! Eden and Willow are just so beautiful! I love their names. I had two tortoiseshells (which is the pattern of Willow and Eden.) Pants is a cutie too.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> They are all SO cute! Eden and Willow are just so beautiful! I love their names. I had two tortoiseshells (which is the pattern of Willow and Eden.) Pants is a cutie too.


Thank you! I do have a special spot in my heart for torties (don’t get me wrong, I love Pants and his little pink nose! 🤗)


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

oh my gosh there sooooo!!!cute!!! eden is really nice looking


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> oh my gosh there sooooo!!!cute!!! eden is really nice looking


Thank you so much! I love her long fur 😊


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> Thank you! I do have a special spot in my heart for torties (don’t get me wrong, I love Pants and his little pink nose! 🤗)


I have a special place in my heart for torties as well. I'd like to get another.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

same my cats furr is just as long i love to brush it!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> Thank you so much! I love her long fur 😊


I love her long fur too. I'm going get a longhaired cat sometimes this year, or next year. I'm kind of worried about him/her being outside with his/her longhair. Does she get a lot of dirt in her coat? How often do you groom her?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> same my cats furr is just as long i love to brush it!!


Me too, and she loves to be brushed! It’s her favorite pastime! She might enjoy being brushed more than dinner time 😂


Kitty827 said:


> I'm kind of worried about him/her being outside with his/her longhair. Does she get a lot of dirt in her coat? How often do you groom her?


I wouldn’t be very worried. She does get stuff stuck in her tail from time to time, but she usually sleeps most of the day and doesn’t get into plants and such very much. I brush her a few times a week (she loves to be brushed!) and I find that to be sufficient.She keeps herself pretty clean. Honestly, Willow gets more dirty as she’s always exploring in the plants and playing in the dirt. P.S. Congratulations on your new cat! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

That makes me feel better. The three I have now, just roll all in the dirt! Since they are shorthaired, it's no big deal. Thank you! I will keep you guys updated. I'll post a TON of pictures when I get him/her. He/she will be a Siamese X ragdoll mix. The mother is a Siamese mix that belongs to my Aunt. The father is a ragdoll that belongs to my grandmother. They are going to breed them once they mature. You'll have to stay on here to see when I get him/her.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

So excited for you! I will certainly stick around... I can’t wait to see this new kitten!!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you! I can't wait either! I'm a little impatient.


----------

